# Calif. Deer Antler Q.



## Jgrden (Apr 26, 2012)

any deer antler in California is illegal to turn into a pen. A young gent gave a consignee a ration about some deer in California being illegal to use as artwork??  Is this something I need to be aware of??  What do you know?


----------



## billspenfactory (Apr 26, 2012)

I have been told by a game warden that the law reads that you can not sell wild game or "any" part of it on the retail market.  I was also told that this law is in 35 states.  Anyone else heard this?


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 26, 2012)

I would like and need clarification if any one can help.


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 26, 2012)

the antler is free, the rest of the pen is $50

:biggrin:


----------



## plantman (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi John: I suggest you look up the following site. ( http:United States-Relevant Animal Parts Laws ) this  site  will give you the laws state by state. Also check with your states fish and game Dept. I checked Calif. laws and it seens you can do anything you want with the head and antlers as long as you can prove you obtained it with the proper licence and the head is not connected to the body. This is my translation of the law, not gospel. In WI. I have picked up deer with large racks along the road by calling the local game warden, telling him where the animal is located, and he will issue a permit for it. By all means check your state and county laws as they often change without notice!!!! Hope this helps. Jim S


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 26, 2012)

I just did a google search on "antler art in California" and there are LOTS of antler art for sale at various stores in CA...which does not mean it is legal.  Check the CA Fish and Game Dept for the laws. This may be of interest to you:
United States-Relevant Animal Parts Laws

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## gimpy (Apr 27, 2012)

In PA. it is illegal to buy, trade sell or bardor any part of whitetail deer.

I called the PA Game Commision, and that is the answer I got.

Also, when I purchase antlers from the website, I must keep a record of that in my money box at the craft shows I attend

CYA


----------



## jd99 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey John:

Let us know what you find out, I like to know what the outcome is.


----------



## Rick P (Apr 28, 2012)

John the laws very wildly from place to place. In most states using antler you got while hunting is illegal, buying antler from an animal thats been harvested under a hunting licence is illegal. Roe and Axis deer are FARMED as are whitetails in many areas. I dont know of an state that bans the use of farmed antler, nor nonindigenous antler legally purchased else where.

Where you get into trouble is antler thats been harvested by a hunter, this is a huge no no as most game animals have been "hunted" at one time or another just for a rack. Obviously this isn't hunting......it's the wanton waste of a life for profit or a ego boost! NO ONE that values a subsistence hunting lifestyle wants to see the return of Franz Ferdinand style trophy hunting!


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 28, 2012)

Rick P.  This makes sense. I like this philosophy and can defend it against any of these left wing, tree hugging, liberals around here. My antlers are from Spring sheds in the fields. The logic behind your comments. Thank you.


----------



## Rick P (Apr 28, 2012)

That's the only antler I sell or work with John......sheds. No one can give ya political crap about antler the critter threw away!


----------



## jaeger (Apr 29, 2012)

Check with your game warden.


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 29, 2012)

1. Check with local warden
2. I am pretty sure this is completely false About the antler. I live in California. I went hunting this past year for deer up near huntington lake. While there are laws about transporting and transferring the animal or parts. The second half of the deer tag has a spot to transfer the antler/body part to someone other than the hunter. I was under the impression that once trasfered you could legally cut it up or do just about whatever you wanted to it. If you came into possession of the antler legally whether you harvested the animal or transferred the rights to that part you also have the right use it how you wish.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Apr 30, 2012)

john all the antler i use in pens are sheds that arew given to me i was told that in nc u can sell crafts made out of antler but u can not sell the racks.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Apr 30, 2012)

lot of good points about deer antler here i checked with nc law several years ago and was told that u can make crafts out of antler just can not sell the racks.


----------



## SloLouie (May 3, 2012)

I've been considering trying to sell antler pens as well. I called the district office and was referred to to this code:
California Fish and Game Code Section 3039

Legal Research Home > California Laws > Fish and Game Code > California Fish and Game Code Section 3039

(a) Except as otherwise provided in this section and Sections
3087 and 4303, or any other provision of this code, or regulations
adopted pursuant thereto, it is unlawful to sell or purchase any
species of bird or mammal or part thereof found in the wild in
California.
   (b) Products or handicraft items made from furbearing mammals and
nongame mammals, their carcass or parts thereof, lawfully taken under
the authority of a trapping license, may be purchased or sold at any
time.
   (c) Shed antlers, or antlers taken from domestically reared
animals that have been manufactured into products or handicraft
items, or that have been cut into blocks or units which are to be
handcrafted or manufactured into those articles may be purchased or
sold at any time. However, complete antlers, whole heads with
antlers, antlers that are mounted for display, or antlers in velvet
may not be sold or purchased at any time, except as authorized by
Section 3087.
   (d) Notwithstanding Section 3504, inedible parts of domestically
raised game birds may be sold or purchased at any time.
   (e) Any person who illegally takes any bird or mammal for profit
or for personal gain by engaging in any activity authorized by this
section is subject to civil liability pursuant to Section 2582.

Hope this helps, 

Cheers,
Rob


----------

